# favorite ensemble(s) in the medieval departement



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i know someone of you think naxos offer crap since there are budget title, but there medieval serie are awesome there early music.

One of my favorite ensemble is the *Unicorn ensemble *and the *oni wytars *because they always make a good job, very Professional at a low cost, who care if there on naxos there wonderfull they make medieval music come alive like no other.

By the way switching subject Is* Saints and sinners *a box set on naxos the cover medieval music that great?, amazon bash this box-set but outside it look good and common 10 cd of music, what about it folks should i bought this what o this hudge box-set?

Have a nice your pal the profundis :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Thomas Binkley/Studio der frühen Musik
Ensemble für frühe Musik Augsburg
Sequentia
Ensemble Perceval


----------

